# New XBOX 360 coming



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Well as always thanks to early leaks and the internet an ad for the new Xbox 360 model as well as Kinect (project natal)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/13/xbox-360-slim-outed-by-italian-ad/

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/13/microsoft-kinect-gets-official/

http://xbox360.console-tribe.com/ne...a-xbox-360-e-il-nome-definitivo-di-natal.html


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Will it play blue ray disk? If not I would go with Sony PS3.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Already have a 360 & PS3 this could be a replacement for my existing 360 now i just have to find a way to convince the boss


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

B Newt said:


> Will it play blue ray disk? If not I would go with Sony PS3.


That ship sailed a LONG time ago...


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Just for a clarification...

It is a new MODEL of the XBOX360 (like the PS3 Slim compared to the original PS3). Which I know is basically what the OP said, but the comment about whether it'll play Bluray discs shows that others might not have quite 'gotten' it...

It'll be smaller and more compact...

But, not that much smaller because it needs to be able to connect to the hard drives that have been out for 5 years.

My initial reaction to the name "Kinect" (formerly Project Natal) is not as 'harsh' as it was when I first heard the name Wii (formerly Project Revolution). Whether that is good or bad depends on how well Kinect does.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

B Newt said:


> Will it play blue ray disk? If not I would go with Sony PS3.


I disagree with that...

I just sold my PS3... as I originally purchased it... 90% of the reason was because it would play Blu-Ray.

I never found a "must-play" game that would only be on the PS3... 
And as a blu-ray player, it no longer is the king of the game. Maybe by historical numbers, but given the history... it was a good deal.

PS3 = $300, when Blu-Ray players were $300... you got more for your dollar.

Now... I just purchased a dedicated blu-ray player, that does everything the PS3 did for $125. It is a smaller profile (and flat), it is much quieter when it is running... and it just does it job better.

Now if you are tight on space... and are of the fan boat that one machine to do everything... I can understand it. But today, I just don't see the necessessity of the gaming system to play the movie disks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a release day XBOX360... and had it repaird for the 3 rings a ways back.

But I have been looking for a second one, for the office.. this newer "slim" one... may be the ticket...and I am glad I didn't pull the trigger.

May just wait for when Black Ops comes out this fall, and pick it up.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I disagree with that...
> 
> I just sold my PS3... as I originally purchased it... 90% of the reason was because it would play Blu-Ray.
> 
> ...


You never played the Uncharted series games? A part from getting a machine that played blu-rays, Uncharted and Uncharted 2 were the reason I bought a PS3. Those two games are awesome!

MLB 10: The Show is pretty darn good too.

But, other than those, I play all games on my XBOX 360 and watch movies on my PS3 from Netflix .

If they (Sony) can somehow had a software upgrade to allow PS2 emulation, I'll be extremely happy and will finally be able to play some 'classic' PS2 games like Ico and Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ncxcstud said:


> You never played the Uncharted series games? A part from getting a machine that played blu-rays, Uncharted and Uncharted 2 were the reason I bought a PS3. Those two games are awesome!
> 
> MLB 10: The Show is pretty darn good too.
> 
> ...


I had the PS3 that allowed PS2 emulation... but we just continued to use the slim-ps2 on the non-HD TV's for those games.

Nah, never got into the Uncharted series... and even though I love sports games on the gaming system... I have never got comfortable with any of the baseball ones.... The Intellivision baseball was probably the last one I played on a regular basis


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Kinect seems pretty impressive to me. Especially when you just say "XBOX" and tell it to do something, love that .

One step closer to saying, "XBOX, make me a sandwich." "XBOX, get me a beer."


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

B Newt said:


> Will it play blue ray disk? If not I would go with Sony PS3.


Blu-ray players are getting cheap enough that unless you're tight on space, you'd be smarter to get a stand-alone unit. Less wear and tear on your gaming unit.

I'd be interested in knowing the price/specs of the new XBox360. If the specs and price are decent, I might be interested in it due to Kinect. Can't say I'm interested in anything else the 360 offers...

~Alan


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

They're showing "Kinect Adventures" at the Microsoft E3 press conference. Needless to say, I'm impressed...especially with the photos it takes during your time playing, just seems like fun.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> INow... I just purchased a dedicated blu-ray player, that does everything the PS3 did for $125. It is a smaller profile (and flat), it is much quieter when it is running... and it just does it job better.


And it can be controlled by IR without a 3rd party device.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> And it can be controlled by IR without a 3rd party device.


I'm always laughing at this... I'm fixing to buy a Stand-Alone, and I'm disappointed that it doesn't have a Bluetooth option.

XBox360 Slim - $299. It may be a while before I can get it, but I want one! 

~Alan


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

XBOX 360 Slim

Shipping today for same price $299
250GB HDD
Built in 802.11N
Available in stores by next week

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/14/live-from-microsofts-e3-2010-keynote/

Good thing i still have a warranty on my 360  with best buy and can replace it when this one goes bad

Also announced
ESPN3 coming to the XBOX 360 free for xbox live gold members
Games announced again 
Halo: Reach, Fable III, Crackdown 2, Gears of War 2 (2011), Call of Duty Black Ops, Metal Gear Solid Rising

With Kinect can control your XBOX 360 live sign in and also voice controlled on the Kinect Dashboard which looks different from the existing dashboard but almost similar layout
Also voice Chat & party chat now turns into "Video Kinect"; Video chat without a headset


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

naijai said:


> XBOX 360 Slim
> 
> Shipping today for same price $299
> 250GB HDD
> ...


fixed it for ya naijai 

I was still impressed with what Kinect can do...of course, I'm a little disapointed (and worried) that no price was mentioned this morning...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

ncxcstud said:


> I was still impressed with what Kinect can do...of course, I'm a little disapointed (and worried) that no price was mentioned this morning...


GameStop is apparently saying $149... though I could have SWORN I saw a $199 price tag in an article earlier (apparently that was a rumored price).

Personally, I think $149 is a fairly reasonable price... whereas I'm not as comfortable paying the $199 tag.

~Alan


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> GameStop is apparently saying $149... though I could have SWORN I saw a $199 price tag in an article earlier (apparently that was a rumored price).
> 
> Personally, I think $149 is a fairly reasonable price... whereas I'm not as comfortable paying the $199 tag.
> 
> ~Alan


that 200 dollar price tag was some european retailer that didn't know what it was, they just put it up there to get people to preorder I think.

I have a friend who works for Gamestop corporate, and even he doesn't know what the price will be...though I thinks it'll be 129.99 with a packaged game...or 99 with just the Kinect camera...


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Engadget just posted pictures of the unboxed new 360 and seems that are still shipping them with only composite cables :nono2: . Her's to hoping they didn't change the connection for the output cable since i have my own component cabling


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You posted that picture AND said that? The original AV connector is RIGHT THERE above the HDMI port... :nono2:

And now look what else it has: a dedicated optical out port. No more silly optical dongle for HDMI users with optical audio in!

Edit: Also, that AUX jack is the unified Natal/Kinect connector. With a standard 360 you need a USB plug and a power adapter, but that AUX jack will supply both to the camera over 1 cable.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> You posted that picture AND said that? The original AV connector is RIGHT THERE above the HDMI port... :nono2:
> 
> And now look what else it has: a dedicated optical out port. No more silly optical dongle for HDMI users with optical audio in!
> 
> Edit: Also, that AUX jack is the unified Natal/Kinect connector. With a standard 360 you need a USB plug and a power adapter, but that AUX jack will supply both to the camera over 1 cable.


What i meant is i hope it's still the same could be smaller or changed the way they have changed the connectors for the power cords on the original 360


----------

